# Wall track



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

A little bigger scale here, but a wall track can work if your short on room...RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Randy! That is an ingenious idea. Talk about out of the box thinking! The video is well crafted too! I did note that he liked the proper quantity of yellow cars!


----------



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

That has my wife happy, and gives me a greenlight to build a track!!!
Very nice but I think I can do a hoist setup a little more like real life and not Rube Goldberg LOL
Anyone out there have a hoist in use they would like to explain or demonstrate??
Thanks guys
Mike:hat:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, maybe that's the next hot trend on HGTV?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I guess you missed it Rich. Check out this setup!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, what a terrific video. That guy really captured the essence of the joy that slot cars can bring to your life.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Took down my garage wall setup after nearly 10 years at 2 different houses.
Just want to add that the layout can get quite heavy regardless of material.

It is important that you have 2 systems for retaining the layout in the upright position (when parallel with the wall). Whether it be a electric remote pulley, manual pulley, ratcheting system, straps, chains or what have you.

I never had an issue. But would worry about it coming down on my little ones head. There was really nothing to worry about but still. Also, if they should try to operate the system when you are not around. Better safe than sorry.


----------

